# weimaraner boy 6 months for rehoming



## madonna (Jun 28, 2010)

cancelled add .


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Could you contact a Weimaraner rescue , they may be able to help you rehome him
Good luck hope it all works out ok for you both.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Surprised DT has not seen this!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

DT has!......................


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

And?............


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

There is a home waiting if you need to go down this route. Please go through rescue though because all the homes are checked carefully and the dogs matched up with their new owners as best as possible.

Please don't go through a forum because he could end up in the wrong home even with the best of intentions.


----------

